
How about a FREE immersive coding bootcamp? - kpholden
https://medium.com/@samerbuna/how-about-a-free-immersive-coding-bootcamp-d8b04a2f365d
======
mtmail
"Not required but might increase your chances to be accepted. What is your
age, gender, and ethnic background?"

Given that a video upload is already required, why the detailed questions on
ethnic background? It doesn't matter for job interviews (legal limitation) so
why for a bootcamp? Yes, it says "not required" but then immediately it's
hinted that it kind of is better if one answers it.

